# Suche einen 280mm Lüfter



## speedymaster (24. Februar 2010)

*Suche einen 280mm Lüfter*

Hallo wie es der titel schon sagt suche ich einen 280mm lüfter weis jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme?


----------



## Aoi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche einen 280mm Lüfter*

Hallo,

erstmal: Wofür brauchst du bitte einen 280 mm Lüfter??
für Rechner ibs sowas eher nicht, da sind die grössten 220mm
hierVW 8D0959455P EUR43.33 Neue 300W 280mm Lfter fr 01-02 Passat und Passat V6 Synchro ATQ AWM Volkswaparts Vokswagengibs 280mm aber mit 300 W und wür Autos.
ganauso hier

mfg
Aoi


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche einen 280mm Lüfter*

Ich hate mal auf der Cebit ein hersteller gesehn der flache lüfter wie sie bei servern und pc genutzt werden is 40cm hatte, aber ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer das war und im internet finde ich da auch nix zu, ansonsten gibs manchmal gehäuse mit größerren lüftern da gibs z.b. eins von aero cool mit 40cm lüfter.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche einen 280mm Lüfter*

220mm lüfter sind bis jetzt die größten case-lüfter die ich gesehen hab! (z.b.: antec902...)
diese größe ist eigentlich schon ausreichend, um einer turbine kokurrenz zu machen...


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche einen 280mm Lüfter*

hab da noch was

Performance-PCs MONSTER 360mm Silent Case Fan w/ Trim Ring Bezel - Sleeved Products Model: FAN360 [FAN360] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------

